# Howdy from Houston



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site. In Deer Park and probably fish some of the same areas as you. I spend more time in the Sabine area than Galveston. Galveston gets too crowded for me.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! I'm in San Marcos Texas and love Galveston so I'm super jealous.


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

Austin said:


> Welcome! I'm in San Marcos Texas and love Galveston so I'm super jealous.


Galveston is awesome and very often underrated! ...which is OK by me...


----------



## SaltFly (Jul 6, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome to the site. In Deer Park and probably fish some of the same areas as you. I spend more time in the Sabine area than Galveston. Galveston gets too crowded for me.


It can get crowded...I'm pretty far west so it doesn't seem bad most of the time....except holidays of course.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Welcome aboard. I'm in Katy and fish out of a Skull Island skiff. Still learning my way around West Bay.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard! I am in Katy too. I have been away from the site for a while due to work but back full swing. I am sure we are fishing the same spots as well as along the coast. I fish out of a 2013 BT3 and while not as shallow as most skiffs on this site, it gets me close to fish quite well. See you on the water soon. If we need to make a trip there, let me know! Wouldn’t mind sharing the poling and casting platforms.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Welcome!

Live in Houston and fish out of a Whipray, see you around!


----------

